# Tortoises personalities study



## Pond_Lilly (Aug 9, 2017)

*Madagascar’s radiated tortoises have personalities, too*

https://news.mongabay.com/2017/08/madagascars-radiated-tortoises-have-personalities-too/


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2017)

Pond_Lilly said:


> *Madagascar’s radiated tortoises have personalities, too*
> 
> https://news.mongabay.com/2017/08/madagascars-radiated-tortoises-have-personalities-too/


Sounds interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 13, 2017)

I learned from this article. 
Intrigued with genetic variance in humans , I studied this a bit. In the animal world , it is known that certain biological , and yes ... even behavioral / emotional differences correlate to survivability and adaptation. 

The writer conclude : 

"....Simply having variation in whatever population you are investigating is always a good thing that should be strived for,” she says. “Variation is what allows evolution to work. It provides a source from which to draw from if something goes awry in a population.”

I've seen this even in the few dozen torts I've raised over time. Traits such as boldness / shyness actually have an impact on feeding, roaming , & hiding patterns. This also impacts rates of growth , resistance to disease , and metabolic function.


----------



## cdmay (Aug 13, 2017)

Alaskamike said:


> I learned from this article.
> Intrigued with genetic variance in humans , I studied this a bit. In the animal world , it is known that certain biological , and yes ... even behavioral / emotional differences correlate to survivability and adaptation.
> 
> I've seen this even in the few dozen torts I've raised over time. Traits such as boldness / shyness actually have an impact on feeding, roaming , & hiding patterns. This also impacts rates of growth , resistance to disease , and metabolic function.



I have to admit that I too have seen this variation in tortoises I've kept over the years. Some animals of the very same group act in noticeably different ways...even when of the same sex, age etc. In my experience with red-foot tortoises and other species its most noticeable in adult females. Some are typically very shy while others (again of the same species, age class, size and so forth) are very much more 'outgoing' or bold.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 2, 2017)

cdmay said:


> I have to admit that I too have seen this variation in tortoises I've kept over the years. Some animals of the very same group act in noticeably different ways...even when of the same sex, age etc. In my experience with red-foot tortoises and other species its most noticeable in adult females. Some are typically very shy while others (again of the same species, age class, size and so forth) are very much more 'outgoing' or bold.


I guess folks who keep tortoises in groups will get the chance to study these "personality" differences, as opposed to those of us who just have one or two kept separately. 
Although they are not "herd" animals naturally, they have to establish some kind of "hierarchy"? When living in a captive group? And I guess one has to be the "alpha" guy or gal? Even with groups of the same sex? So one may appear and behave bold and outgoing while another in the group seems shy and withdrawn, although we may not observe any outright bullying going on. Just some thoughts.


----------



## cdmay (Sep 3, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> I guess folks who keep tortoises in groups will get the chance to study these "personality" differences, as opposed to those of us who just have one or two kept separately.
> Although they are not "herd" animals naturally, they have to establish some kind of "hierarchy"? When living in a captive group? And I guess one has to be the "alpha" guy or gal? Even with groups of the same sex? So one may appear and behave bold and outgoing while another in the group seems shy and withdrawn, although we may not observe any outright bullying going on. Just some thoughts.


I think you hit the nail on the head...there does seem to be a hierarchy at work. My animals are kept in an open area with lots of room for them to avoid one another if they choose. And yet they they seem to prefer resting together (females I mean) and they also follow each other around much of the time. But then one seems to be the 'boss', not by bullying, but more by just being in the others faces a lot.


----------

